# lasst die Finger vom WinCCflexibel 2008 SP2 HF3



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Arme Flexibel Nutzer,
bezug nehmend diesen Thread http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39539
habe ich auch mit der Siemens Hot Line gesprochen.

Das es noch Problemme mit dem HF3 gibt und er besser nicht intalliert werden soll.
Systemgetestet ist nur der SP2 (ohne HF), es soll in kürze ein HF5 herauskommen.

Der freundliche Herr von der Hot-Line sagte das der HF3 noch unter
anderen Probleme mit dem Speicherkarten macht ( da war doch schon
ein Thread ... http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39532&highlight=mp377 )
und er nur dazu raten kann den HF3 wieder zu Deinstallieren.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Oktober 2010)

Was ein Scheiß!

Musste um ein aktuelles Projekt bearbeiten zu können auf SP2 updaten. Bei den ganzen Fehlern die in den Hotfixes behoben wurden habe ich mir gedacht: Wenn schon dann gleich auch auf SP2+HF3 hochziehen.
Und jetzt soll ich das wieder downgraden? Muss ich dann das Betriebssystem der Panels auch wieder downgraden? Wie soll ich sowas einem Kunden in Rechnung stellen, der denkt doch ich will ihn verarschen.

Danke Siemens!


----------



## MSB (20 Oktober 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Muss ich dann das Betriebssystem der Panels auch wieder downgraden


Sofern du generell und überhaupt mal beim SP2 bleibst, und das Betriebssystem des Panels,
schon für SP2 geeignet war, betrifft das ganze lediglich deine Projektierungsumgebung,
und nicht das Panel.


----------



## MSB (20 Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht sollten die im Liesmich-Dokument einen Absatz
"behobene Probleme"
und einen Absatz
"neue Probleme"
reinschreiben.

Dann könnte man wenigstens abwägen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2010)

was mich am meisten an der sache stört, ist die Information Politik die da
betrieben wird. Ich bin der sache nachgegangen, da mir das Problemm vom
"Onkel Dagobert" verdächtig vorkamm und wir bei unseren Runtimesystemen,
wo wir ein Bundel mit IPC477C-F einsetzen, das Flexibel extra bestellen
müssen, da bekommen wir den SP2, jetzt wollte ich wissen ob wir das
überhaubt installieren können.

Unser IPC Promotor der die ganze Region Nord betreut weiß von nichts, na
dann der WinCC Promotor der die ganze Region Nord betreut...der weiß auch
nichts, hat sich aber schlau gemacht und schickt mir ein Link wo ich im
FAQ bereich die Standard Versionen runterladen kann (haben wir doch alle),
also völlig wertlos.

Bei meinen Anruf sagte die Hot-Line das bei den Runtime Systemen eine
DOS_S7-Datei gelöscht würde und dafür hatten Sie einen Geheimwaffe,
er hat mir dann einen Link zugeschickt wo ich diese waffe runterladen 
kann, dieser ist aber nicht im FAQ Bereich, also nicht frei zugänglich.

Warum machen die das und lassen ihre Kunden ins offene Messer rennen,
denen muß doch wohl klar sein, das so etwas für einen Maschinenbauer
heißen kann, das er um die ganze Welt reisen muß, um den Dreck zu 
beseitigen.

Ich könnte schwören das die ganze mit den angekündigten TIA-Portal noch
schlimmer wird.


----------



## PN/DP (24 Oktober 2010)

*Probleme beim Options-Lizenzen aufspielen: WCF2008SP2Upd1 vs. MP370*

Danke Helmut für die Warnung vor dem HF3.

Anfang dieser Woche hatte ich schon mal kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mein Glück im HF3 zu suchen. Doch da hier im Forum schon länger von neuen Bugs berichtet wird, habe ich den Gedanken schnell wieder verworfen. Statt einer Problemlösung hätte ich mir wohl nur neue Bugs und Mülleffekte eingehandelt. Das SP2 und die folgenden HF scheinen ja besonders mit den "Premium"-Panelen MP37x Probleme zu haben.

Ich war mal wieder bei meiner Lieblings-Anlage in Karlsruhe, wegen der ich mir überhaupt erst kürzlich das Update von WCF2007HF4 zu WCF2008SP2Upd1 angetan habe. Unter anderem wollte ich da auf einem MP370 die Lizenz /Sm@rtService installieren und von einem anderen MP370 die geliehene Lizenz wieder runterholen. Normalerweise unter WCF2007 eine Sache von ein paar Minuten (inklusive Erstellen der Sicherheitskopie der neuen Lizenz). Doch diesmal unter WCF2008SP2Upd1 habe ich mich 1,5 Stunden damit rumgeplagt. 
Der ALM 5.0 wollte partout nicht mit dem Zielgerät verbinden, weder per Ethernet noch per MPI/Profibus noch per seriellem Nullmodem. Immer nur Verbindungsfehler 16842752 (0x10100000). Irgendwann klappte es dann doch noch (zufällig?) per Ethernet und ich konnte die neue Lizenz zum Panel übertragen. Doch auf das Panel, wo ich die geliehene Lizenz runterholen wollte, kam ich ums verrecken nicht drauf. Bei 4 MP370 aus der selben Produktions-Charge und identischer Runtime und Einstellungen (unterscheiden sich nur in MAC-Adresse, IP-Adresse, Device-Name und einmal Smartserver) kam ich auf 2 Panele mit dem ALM drauf und auf 2 nicht. Könnte wohl ein Timing-Problem sein?
Das in WCF2008SP2 enthaltene ProSave 7.4.6 kann man für das Übertragen der Lizenz übrigens nicht benutzen. Erstens kann es (zumindest bei mir) nur von Diskette A: oder B: übertragen und zweitens behauptet es bei der Statusabfrage immer, auf dem Zielpanel wäre keine Lizenz vorhanden. *ROFL*

Als ich auf der nachhause-Rückfahrt schon über 300km von der Anlage entfernt war, kam dann schon der erste Anruf, daß ein Button auf den Panels nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich bin mir 100% sicher, daß ich unmittelbar vor dem Transfer die temporären Dateien gelöscht habe und das Projekt neu compiliert habe. Danach habe ich nur noch beim ersten Panel die Geräteoption "Sm@rtServer starten" aktiviert und für das 2. bis 4. Panel deaktiviert. Na gut, mein Fehler - wieso mußte ich diesmal auch auf alle 4 MP370 gleichzeitig das neue Runtime-Projekt aufspielen (sonst lasse ich vorsichtshalber auf einem Panel die alte funktionierende Version drauf). Fürs erste hat der Kunde das komplett-Backup von vor den Änderungen auf ein Panel zurückgespielt. Den nächsten Tag habe ich nichts weiter gemacht, als nochmal die temporären Dateien gelöscht, alles neu compiliert und die PDATA.FWX per Mail zum Betreiber geschickt - und siehe da, der Button funktioniert nun wieder. (Doch vielleicht funktioniert nun etwas anderes nicht mehr, was noch nicht entdeckt wurde?!)

Muß man denn tatsächlich von jedem Panel-Typ, den man irgendwo installiert hat, ein Testexemplar im Büro rumliegen haben, um alles vor der Fahrt zum Kunden ausgiebig testen zu können? Gehören diese zusätzlichen Testexemplare womöglich zum fest eingeplanten Umsatzziel von Siemens? Irgendwie bringt Siemens nur immer mehr unausgereifte Hardware und Software raus, die wirklichen Anwender-Probleme werden nicht gelöst.

Doch wie hier schon anderswo ausdiskutiert wurde, hat man ja leider nicht wirklich eine Alternative, als den ganzen Siemens-WCCf-Scheiß mitzumachen.
Friß oder stirb!

Harald


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Oktober 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Friß oder stirb!


Ich hab mit HF3 bislang keinen Ärger. Aber ich hab auch keine Panels 3xx. Über Ärger mit Flex kann ich indes ganz klar ein langes Lied singen. In Zusammenhang mit Protool hab ich zwar fast nie mit Grafik-Panels zu tun gehabt. Aber an solchen Ärger wie mit Flex kann ich mich bei OP3/5/7/15/17 nicht erinnern.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2010)

da hatte ich gestern auch wieder ein schönes Phänomen, was ich schon
öfter beobachtet habe. Mann hat eine Funktion mit irgendeinen Element
in Flexibel, das erst wunderbar funktioniert hat und komischer weise später
nicht mehr. Erst durch löschen und neu erstellen funktioniert es wieder wie
es soll.




Bei dieser Meldeanzeige Quittiere ich durch die markierte Taste die Meldungen
in der Anzeige, das mache ich immer so und funktionierte auch in diesen
Projekt ganz gut, irgendwann hatte ich eine Änderung an den Projekt und
kurze Zeit später meldete sich der Kunde das er die Störmeldungen nicht
mehr Quittieren kann. 
Ich schaue in das Projekt, es ist alles wie es sein soll, also Temponäre
Datein gelöscht und neu Generiert. Nichts hat geholfen. Erst nachdem
ich die Meldeanzeige gelöscht habe und neu eingefüght habe funktionierte
es wieder. So etwas hatte ich schon öfter, aber irgendwie darf doch so
etwas nicht sein da stimmt doch etwas gewaltig nicht in Flexibel, wenn man
sich nicht mal auf *einfache* Standardfunktionen verlassen kann.


----------



## IBFS (24 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Mann hat eine Funktion mit irgendeinen Element
> in Flexibel, das erst wunderbar funktioniert hat und komischer weise später
> nicht mehr. Erst durch löschen und neu erstellen funktioniert es wieder wie
> es soll.


 
Dieser Fehler ist leider nicht totzukriegen und zieht sich schon seit 2005 durch alle die FLEX-Versionen. Nur die Häufigkeit ist verschieden.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helmut,



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ..hat sich aber schlau gemacht und schickt mir ein Link wo ich im FAQ bereich die Standard Versionen runterladen kann...


Sicher? Das dachte ich in meinem Fall zunächst auch. Die links die ich vom Support bekam, deuteten aufgrund der Adresse (mit FAQ-Nr.) auch auf die Beiträge in der FAQ. Die herunter geladenen Dateien waren jedoch nicht die Standard-Dateien, die in der FAQ öffentlich zum download bereit stehen!

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## PN/DP (25 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Fehler ber Meldeanzeige Quit.JPG


OT
Hallo Helmut,
schicke Registerreiter hast Du da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hat sicher beim ersten mal 'ne Menge Arbeit gemacht.
/OT

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2010)

hier noch mal zwei PDF's aus dem FAQ (mann beachte das ersteller Datum,
vom ersten Link)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/31592453
Anhang anzeigen 31592453_WinCC_flexible_2008_V1_4_d.pdf


und

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22055368
Anhang anzeigen 22055368_WinCC_flexible_MS_BS_2008_V1_1_d.pdf


----------



## Astralavista (4 November 2010)

Hat jemand Neuigkeiten wegen des angekündigten HF5 gehört?
Ich gehöre nämlich zu den "glücklichen" die sich das HF3 installiert haben und ich muss demnächst ein MP377 12" projektieren.
Wollte mir Ärger vor Ort ersparen.
Das Problem an der Sache ist das ich zwischenzeitlich auch schon mehrere Panels der 177er Serie mit HF3 projektiert habe und ich nicht weiß ob ein Downgrade auf SP2 ohne HF überhaupt noch machbar ist.


----------

